# Hybrid Keramiklager



## Swooprider24 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

für das Swoop 200 gibt es ja die oben genannten Hybrid-Keramiklager... Sind diese auch beim Swoop210 aus 2015 passend?

Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann über den Mehrwert berichten?


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> für das Swoop 200 gibt es ja die oben genannten Hybrid-Keramiklager... Sind diese auch beim Swoop210 aus 2015 passend?
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann über den Mehrwert berichten?


Ja und nein die Lager passen alle du hast aber 2x 688RS2 zuviel der 210er hat den gleichen Lagersatz wie Swoop 175 und Slide 150.
Zu der Haltbarkeit unser DH Team fährt die Lager in allen Bikes ohne Ausfälle.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. August 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> für das Swoop 200 gibt es ja die oben genannten Hybrid-Keramiklager... Sind diese auch beim Swoop210 aus 2015 passend?
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann über den Mehrwert berichten?



Hier das Kit für's Swoop 210: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-hybrid-keramik-upgrade-lagersatz-slide-538622 - allerdings ist dies bereits ausverkauft, die neue Charge ist aber bereits bestellt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Swooprider24 (3. August 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hier das Kit für's Swoop 210: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-hybrid-keramik-upgrade-lagersatz-slide-538622 - allerdings ist dies bereits ausverkauft, die neue Charge ist aber bereits bestellt.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


@Radon-Bikes Danke dir Andi. Weist du schon wann diese wieder lieferbar sein werden?


----------



## Black-Under (13. September 2016)

Auch wenn es Radon bestimmt nicht hören will aber diese Hybrid Lager bekommst Du bei jedem Händler welcher mit Kugellager handelt und neu sind die nur bei Radon.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Radon bestimmt nicht hören will aber diese Hybrid Lager bekommst Du bei jedem Händler welcher mit Kugellager handelt und neu sind die nur bei Radon.



Hi,

wir kochen doch alle nur mit Wasser, oder? Klar, die Lager können in allen denkbaren Qualitäten von unterschiedlichsten Herstellern bezogen werden. Es handelt sich hierbei um Standardgrößen, somit kann jeder Kunde selbst entscheiden. Die neue Charge wird in den kommenden Wochen eintreffen und folglich wieder erhältlich sein.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. September 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Radon bestimmt nicht hören will aber diese Hybrid Lager bekommst Du bei jedem Händler welcher mit Kugellager handelt und neu sind die nur bei Radon.


Als ich diese Lager angeregt habe wurde von mir auch darauf hingewiesen das es sich hier nicht um eine neue Technik handelt. Aber diese
Lager unseren Bedingungen am besten Entsprechen , Fett Füllung von 70-80% geht nur ohne große Drehzahl und Lager Passung angepasst .
Nachteil 6-8 Monate Lieferzeit zudem ist unser Pr. so knapp Ka. das es schwer ist ähnliche STD Lager M. i. G. zu diesen Preis zu bekommen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. September 2016)

gibts den Satz den irgenwann mal wieder ?


----------



## Black-Under (17. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Als ich diese Lager angeregt habe wurde von mir auch darauf hingewiesen das es sich hier nicht um eine neue Technik handelt. Aber diese
> Lager unseren Bedingungen am besten Entsprechen , Fett Füllung von 70-80% geht nur ohne große Drehzahl und Lager Passung angepasst .
> Nachteil 6-8 Monate Lieferzeit zudem ist unser Pr. so knapp Ka. das es schwer ist ähnliche STD Lager M. i. G. zu diesen Preis zu bekommen.
> Gruß Bodo



Was ich dabei nur nicht verstehe, Hybridlager benötigen eigentlich kaum Schmierung, das ist ja der Riesenvorteil. Warum 70% Fettfüllung? Um den Schmutz und Wasser zu verdrängen?  
Aber dann ist es klar, dass die lange Lieferzeiten haben, das ist dann eine Sonderausführung für Radon, dann ist vor allem auch der Preis ok.

Wenn es dringen ist kann man natürlich auch SKF Hybridlager kaufen und die selber mit Fett auffüllen.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Was ich dabei nur nicht verstehe, Hybridlager benötigen eigentlich kaum Schmierung, das ist ja der Riesenvorteil. Warum 70% Fettfüllung? Um den Schmutz und Wasser zu verdrängen?



Zum Einen um Wasser und Schmutz zu verdrängen, korrekt, aber vor allem auch weil sich die Lager immer nur auf der gleichen Stelle um wenige Grad vor und zurück drehen. Um die punktuelle Belastung zu reduzieren sollte man mit mehr Fett arbeiten weil das wenige Fett sonst an diesen Stellen zu schnell verdrängt wird und das Lager an diesen Stellen dann trocken läuft.


----------



## Black-Under (17. September 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> an diesen Stellen dann trocken läuft.



und genau das ist eben bei Keramik Lagern nicht so dramatisch, zumindest bei kleinen Drehzahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2016)

Auch hier kann sich Material einarbeiten, denn nur die Kugeln sind aus Keramik, die Ringe aus Stahl. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler ?


----------

